

Spam for sale - telemachos
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=3232

======
tzs
It's interesting that the submission about spam is basically blogspam: it
cites [http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/26/kindle-
eboo...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/26/kindle-ebooks-
publish-naughton) and then just basically reiterates what that original
article says, inaccurately.

